# 2008 SEC Football schedule -UPDATED!!



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2008)

here's the revised schedule for this year helmet style. the previous grid had LSU's schedule incorrect. Sorry!!Thanks to whoever it was that took the time to do it:


----------



## kevina (Aug 21, 2008)

Bama and Auburn both have an open week before the Iron Bowl.


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting it rhbama. Thatll come in handy.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmmmm....3 teams felt the need to take the week off before the UF game. Must have felt they needed 2 weeks to get ready!!


----------



## Laman (Aug 21, 2008)

Not quite correct as I am pretty sure LSU's first game is against Applachain St. not North Texas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2008)

Laman said:


> Not quite correct as I am pretty sure LSU's first game is against Applachain St. not North Texas.



you are correct. i thought it odd that LSU showed 3 open dates on the grid. Appalachian State is first and North Texas is on Sept. 13th. I think the rest is correct though.


----------

